# New beagle pup



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey all! I just picked up my new beagle pup for christmas and couldn't be more excited. I've never hunted with a dog of my own and really want to get him on the right direction. He's only 3 months old. Just wanted to see if anyone had any words of wisdom to make sure he doesn't get gun shy, and can be a good hunting buddy for me. He comes from a long line of good hunters and a national field champ. He's very smart but a little fussy. Should I get him neutered? will this have any effect good or bad? I live in Stow and have access to land but would like to do some 'at home' training as well and don't really have much of anything for a yard. Any suggestions? ANY kind of info to point me in a good direction with him is greatly appreciated. Please share what has been successful and or failed for you possibly. Thanks again and happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

neuter him ! there is no effect in the function of his nose.my dog has been neutered since he was 5 months old. and he is bird crazy when hunting. and maybe get a bottle of a rabbit scent if it is available. and a rag on a rope and layout a scent trail. but have someone else but you drag the scent line. that way he is not tracking your scent with the rabbit scent and only tracking the rabbit scent. you could stop by my place i have rabbits all over my yard and my wire haired pointer sets up on a couple a day.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks John. PM me and we'll have to get together. He's still really young but maybe in a few months or so we'll see how he does. He's smarter than his own good I'll tell yuh and and likes to retrieve as well. "knock on wood" I think I've got a great hunter on my hands hear if I can train him right


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

The easiest way we trained our pups back when we used to run often is to get them in the woods with older dogs that are proven hunters IMO if you have that option that's the way to go just my 2 cents 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Check your PM's


----------



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

What I can tell you about beagle training is number one thing is to get him to listen. You do not want to be chasing a dog in the woods all day. I highly suggest a shock collar with a long range on it. After you get the dog to listen start a drag in the yard like suggested below. Then take him out as much as you can. Go to a place were you know there's a bunch of rabbits and get him on them. Walk with him and jump rabbits for him. Get him right on the trail and get all excited. That in return will get him excited. Do this repeatedly and one day you will hear him bawl and you will never be so excited and proud. I also disagree somewhat about training with another dog to start. You do not want a pack dog, you want a leader,.a dog that's a brush buster. With the gun shy question make loud noises around him at home. Once he starts running rabbits get a starter pistol and start shooting it when he's farther away first . Then shoot when he gets closer and closer and youll be fine. The worst thing you can do to a dog is jump shoot rabbits and not let him run them. That can ruin a pup. After he starts running rabbits then introduce him to other dogs.


----------



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

Another thing is always remember safety when rabbit hunting. When a dogs running through thick cover all you see sometimes are flashes. Always enforce safety with people you are hunting with and if you see something you do not like tell that person to leave. My beagle got shot and died on thansgiving morning. He was the best beagle I have ever had the privilege to hunt with and everyone that hunted with him said the same. You do not want to go through I what I did. It will kill everything you love about the sport. Everyone that hunted with him was a safe and good hunter, but there's always that chance.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks walleyekiller, sorry to hear about your dog. I can't even imagine. When the time comes to have him hunt, I was going to equip him with as much blaze orange as possible to try and provent a situation happening like that. Shortdrift, checking the PM now. Thank you


----------



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

I did the same thing when he was a pup with the blaze Orange, but the only problem is as soon as he starts a rabbit it rips right off as soon as he goes through cover. A bell works early in the year but as soon as you get some snow it will become an ice cube and not work. If you have any questions about training him don't be afraid to give me a shout. I love training beagles but I don't think I could ever hunt behind one again. I do not know where your from but if your around mentor oh the best place to get him on some rabbits is behind sams club on heisley rd. You can't hunt there obviously but its a hell of a place tm train and run your dogs.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Walleyekiller; will do. I live in Stow. Mentors not a LONG hawl but a bit of a hawl. I have private land that I deer hunt that I know has a lot of rabbits and even gets some pheasants from the near by wildlife area that come in to the brush. I'll definitely shoot yuh a PM if I have any questions. Thanks again!


----------

